# Engine-Tranny Removal Together Possible?



## Boughtabadone (May 12, 2005)

Here is my question... can the engine and automatic transmission be removed from my car as one unit? I am about to throw a rod or spin a bearing (knocking loudly) on my '93 Altima so I thought that before I do, I would get a used engine and swap it out. I found a 1997 engine with 109K miles in it on eBay for $250. They were also selling the automatic trans from the same car for $200. I bought both even though my trans was not showing any signs of pending failure. Figured I would pull both my engine and trans to rebuild and run on the 1997 combo until the rebuild is done. I have pulled the engine and transmission as a unit on many American RWD cars but have never attempted a foreign engine-transaxle withdrawal/deposit before. Anyone have experience attempting this?


----------



## desertaxguy (Nov 6, 2006)

*I'm thinking the same thing.*

I have replaced all my motor mounts, trans mounts, front end parts (struts and control arms), and I think its less work to unhook the mounts, strut tops, and disengage and untangle the wires and hoses, then jack up the car front over the engine package with the whole thing balancing on the two front wheels.
You could even leave the hood on, saving removal and realignment issues with that.
I'd hate to do it by the book a piece at a time if we dont have too.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

it's better to get 2000-2001 engine. it has 5hp more than yours and lower mileage.

I think you can. but it's a good idea to change the crank shaft seal when you put new engine in. they can leak. so this seal is on the transmission side of the crankshaft.


----------



## Boughtabadone (May 12, 2005)

*'00/'01 would have been NICE, but...*



MickeyKnox said:


> it's better to get 2000-2001 engine. it has 5hp more than yours and lower mileage.
> 
> I think you can. but it's a good idea to change the crank shaft seal when you put new engine in. they can leak. so this seal is on the transmission side of the crankshaft.


A 2001 engine would have been nice but I have already spent the $450 for the '97 engine tranny combo. I am thinking that the '00/'01 option would have cost much more. I am trying to keep expenses for this car at a minimum. I do plan on replacing all seals with new ones... that is just good sense.


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

yea but also the KA is from what i have heard and found one of the more reliabe motors that nissan made irgo to same for the QV that is in the new altimas or maximas. i would just get a new motor from someplace and instead of the automatic tranny which it will go before that motor dies put a 5spd in leave the same ecu and just ground the neutral safty switch out we did that in the 240 which was a 5spd swap. it has the single KA24 that and the 5spd will get u better power usasge. and the auto trans with the altima always go normaly before the motor. but buddy works for Nissan/Honda and he said my tranny will go before motor. has seen them wit over 300k but the tranny will need replaceing. but when swaping the motors put underdrive pullys and other lil small things that will help out with the power intake full exaust so forth if thats the other thing u want is a nice deep sound and a lil more power behind it..


----------



## Boughtabadone (May 12, 2005)

*Thanks Again But...*

Hey... I really appreciate the direction on which engine I SHOULD HAVE bought and put in my car but the honest truth is, I have already made the purchase, it was not expensive (which is what I wanted) and I just need to know if anyone has removed and replaced the engine and tranny as a single unit. Recommendations for which engine and trans I should get are wonderful and that may be what I do when I am ready to spend the money but for now, I am resolved to simply implementing the cheapest, easiest solution. Thus my question about doing the R & R as a unit rather than disjointed. But really... thanks for the suggestions, gives me something to consider.


----------

